
Google Squared - the Cuilest search app ever - twampss
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/06/08/dziuba_google_squared/
======
trapper
While I usually dislike rants, I played with google squared and agree. It's
pretty much useless for everything I tried.

Does anyone have _any_ searches it's good for? I'd love to be proven wrong
about it's utility.

------
greengirl512
Yeah, it kind of seems like the "example searches" they have up are the only
searches that actually produce anything comprehensible...Cool concept, needs
more development before it will be ready for primetime.

